

Ask HN: gmail sends all messages to Trash - Serene

Anyone experienced something like that? 
Effective this weekend, all e-mail messages sent to my gmail account are now automatically forwarded to trash folder. I did experiment with filters a week ago, trying to reduce spam, but some of the senders are specifically marked as never send to spam and it is not helping.
======
donohoe
Its one of those things that unless we have direct access to your gmail
account we'll just go running around in circles second-guessing...

------
Serene
In case anyone's interested - it was the me@ filter. I noticed a batch of
spammers/scammers whose bulk messages were addressed to me@variousdomains.com
Unfortunately google was not able to recognize it as spam and all this garbage
was showing up in my Inbox. I added a filter and several days later (not right
away!), google started to delete ALL messages individually sent to my e-mail
addresses. I removed the filter, will have to keep manually deleting the
spammers from my inbox. I think this is a gmail bug.

